# Generator Installed to Electric Drive Motor



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

zsnemeth said:


> No offense, but why don't You ask the guy who built it, or the guy who wrote about it?


Really? Because the person who wrote about it did not build it. 



zsnemeth said:


> Probably, has an electric clutch from an A/C pump, or something similar...


There's a better reply, ty.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Here is the photo. How would I mount something similiar on my Warp 9 and wire it to battery charger while still being able to plug in after driving? Any ideas on a good generator and how to get it to only function after letting off the pot box or using brakes? Pulley sizes? Best Battery charger and controller for set-up? *



....the battery charger is dual 12volts at 30amps / 96volts at 30amps, typical cost for single charger at 96volts at 10amps cost is about $600

Click to expand...

*


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Why not try to acquire a copy of the original Bradley GT wiring diagram?


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

poprock1 said:


> Why not try to acquire a copy of the original Bradley GT wiring diagram?


I believe the Bradley GT is a kit car. Which means that whoever assembled the car used whatever skills they had when wiring it.


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Point taken. When I compared yours & eBay photos I assumed they were both Bradleys.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

poprock1 said:


> Point taken. When I compared yours & eBay photos I assumed they were both Bradleys.


Yes, you are correct. The seller purchased it that way. I'm trying to figure out how they set it up. I was thinking that the generator functions only when there is a load on it, but how is it done electronically, or is there some type of clutch as described above.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

an alternator will go as high as 3000 volts if not regulated.
same power which means the current is less.
to hook it into the motor and throttle control, takes some doing.
basically you vary the field so provide the output you want. that is the easy part.
there are a couple of solutions both involving a micro-controller.


----------



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

bjfreeman said:


> an alternator will go as high as 3000 volts if not regulated.
> same power which means the current is less.
> to hook it into the motor and throttle control, takes some doing.
> basically you vary the field so provide the output you want. that is the easy part.
> there are a couple of solutions both involving a micro-controller.


 
Any links? Schematics? ...on this? Thanks.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Tedktis said:


> Any links? Schematics? ...on this? Thanks.


I learned about this from Auto repair manuals and products been around for a while.
do a google 
vehicle 110 volts alternator
I use as a 250KW AC motor as a Generator on my 460 Tbird. that is where the micro comes in.
My mention of the micros to do what you what is in my head.
I use the OLIMEXINO , as far as power circuits the Open ReVolt project will give you diagrams you can pick from.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

So basically this thread is about sticking a brushless alternator on the motor shaft as a regenerative brake, yes?


----------

